# Up Snow



## fishrod (Oct 3, 2008)

With all the snow we've been getting down here in southern mi, it's got me wondering what the snow depths are in seny, new berry, and grand Marias?
I've got cabin fever so bad, can't wit for spring steel


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

The rivers are frozen but the weight of the snow has put lots of water on the ice so there should be an early break up. The down fall is that there is 3 to 4 feet of snow on the ground and gaining access will be difficult at best. I will be posting when there is open water and easy access. The forecast says that March is supposed to be pretty warm. I was on open water last year in mid March and caught two nice ones but getting in and out really kicked my ass because the snow was 3 feet deep. I had waders on and you could go about 100 yards and it felt like a mile.


----------



## Jfish (Sep 22, 2010)

Lake Superior is now 92% ice covered as of today. There shouldn't be too much more lake effect snow. That being said, there's at least 3 feet of snow on the ground as of now. When it starts to melt it's gonna be a blowout that's for sure.


----------



## Curt (Jan 5, 2011)

Robert Holmes said:


> The rivers are frozen but the weight of the snow has put lots of water on the ice so there should be an early break up. The down fall is that there is 3 to 4 feet of snow on the ground and gaining access will be difficult at best. I will be posting when there is open water and easy access. The forecast says that March is supposed to be pretty warm. I was on open water last year in mid March and caught two nice ones but getting in and out really kicked my ass because the snow was 3 feet deep. I had waders on and you could go about 100 yards and it felt like a mile.


Just curious, where did you get the "Warm March" forecast? For the sake of the deer I sure hope it's true.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

This map should help get an idea of the UPs snow depth.
http://www.nohrsc.noaa.gov/interact...ight=450&nw=800&nh=450&h_o=0&font=0&js=1&uc=0


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

Luv2hunteup said:


> This map should help get an idea of the UPs snow depth.
> http://www.nohrsc.noaa.gov/interact...ight=450&nw=800&nh=450&h_o=0&font=0&js=1&uc=0


According to the map, not much snow in the eastern 1/2 of the NLP.

L & O


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

The map is interactive map. Change whatever you want including the year. I changed center, scale and to shallow snow depth.
http://www.nohrsc.noaa.gov/interact...ight=450&nw=800&nh=450&h_o=0&font=0&js=1&uc=0


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

The map is interactive map. Change whatever you want including the year.
http://www.nohrsc.noaa.gov/interact...ight=450&nw=800&nh=450&h_o=0&font=0&js=1&uc=0

One year ago.
http://www.nohrsc.noaa.gov/interact...ight=450&nw=800&nh=450&h_o=0&font=0&js=1&uc=0

Two years ago.
http://www.nohrsc.noaa.gov/interact...ight=450&nw=800&nh=450&h_o=0&font=0&js=1&uc=0


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

On the news this am it reported that the EUP is not much above average for snowfall. The 45th parallel is about 30 inches above average.


----------



## fishrod (Oct 3, 2008)

So how's it like up there? Still full blown winter or are you guys starting to thaw out. I'm most concerned near pine stump and it's surrounding areas.
Anybody know how much snow you got this year in seney. We stii got a lot of ice on our lakes but it's unusable, come on spring.


----------



## WAUB-MUKWA (Dec 13, 2003)

West end is into a little thaw right now. You have to remember we haven't been above 32 degrees average since the beginning of November. We are now at 84 days below 0 at night.
Long range temp forecast is for a cold spring and summer.


----------



## fishrod (Oct 3, 2008)

I'll definitely bring snowshoes, but hope I won't need ice gear:yikes:


----------



## Zorba (Jan 24, 2007)

fishrod said:


> I'll definitely bring snowshoes, but hope I won't need ice gear:yikes:


If you are preparing for the trout opener, you may need some. Its been thawing. 40's yesterday and today but, still real cold at night. had 5 last night


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

I did not have snowshoes. I was out Saturday for some ice fishing and had to break a trail. It took me about 20 minutes to go 100 yards through waist deep crust and crystal snow. Not fun and I am not going steelhead fishing until it melts a lot more.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

Liver and Onions said:


> According to the map, not much snow in the eastern 1/2 of the NLP.
> 
> L & O


What map and who made it???????? Been there done that not going back the snow is still 3 to 4 feet deep as of Saturday:yikes:.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

Robert Holmes said:


> What map and who made it???????? Been there done that not going back the snow is still 3 to 4 feet deep as of Saturday:yikes:.


I wrote that on Feb. 8th after looking at the link posted by Luv2.

L & O


----------



## Nork (Apr 29, 2009)

Went up to Pine Stump on Friday for pizza and there's a ton of snow there still. Last year, it took a good three weeks before we could drive into our favorite trout fishing spot. Looks like this year will be the same, if not later.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

We got most of the snow in Feb/March


----------



## Jfish (Sep 22, 2010)

My guess is fishable water by May 1st. That may be hopeful!


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

Jfish said:


> My guess is fishable water by May 1st. That may be hopeful!


 I have used very large yarn balls and caught steelhead in the ripping muddy water. If they get on top and go well I for sure won't chase after them. I try to con them into thinking they aren't hooked and let them swim in circles until they just give up.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Lots of snow still.
Today's snow map.
http://www.nohrsc.noaa.gov/interact...ight=450&nw=800&nh=450&h_o=0&font=0&js=1&uc=0

Another one.
2013-2014 Snowfall - 299" with 56" on the ground through 3/29/14
www.pasty.com/snow/


----------



## USMCSniper (Dec 21, 2006)

If we could get a few more thawing days like the last couple we had, we would be well on our way. In Brimley we still have 44 inches of snow in the yard even after the melt though so there is a long way to go. I am itching to get to the Two Hearted, I haven't been able to ice fish a single time this year so cabin fever is killing me.


----------



## FISHorDie (Sep 30, 2008)

Had family up at camp which is located right on the 2 Hearted. Arrived at camp last Thursday night, overnight they got 8-10 in. Cousin told me they had an easy 5 feet of snow at camp, made fishing not fun.


----------

